# Lenwade Station and Wensum Viaduct. M and GNR Joint.



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Had a long Road Trip out to West Norfolk today by means of the River Wensum Valley just North of Norwich. A Brach Line of the Midland and Great Northern Joint snaked its way through the quiet floodplains and Meadows from 1893 until 1959, terminating at the Crewe of Norfolk! Melton Constable where the Companys Workshops and Headquarters were based at the Confluence of 4 different Lines all long since gone!. This small Viaduct which I love lies 200 yards North of Lenwade Village Station, in an Idyllic Woodland Riverbank on a Sustrans Cycle Path The Marriots Way.



Early Morning Cobwebs


----------



## Mimble (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooo Shucky that's really really nice!
It looks so "not real", especially pic 4. I mean that in a good way - it reminds me of Hayao Miyazake


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Oooo Shucky that's really really nice!
> It looks so "not real", especially pic 4. I mean that in a good way - it reminds me of Hayao Miyazake



Thanks Mimble. It was very Misty in the Wensum Valley this Morning and I just liked the way the Dew was hanging on the Cobwebs against the Irin of the Viaduct.Sorry for being Ignorant but who on earth is Hayao Miyazake?


----------



## Mimble (Aug 9, 2009)

You're welcome 
Hayao Miyazake is a Japanese film (anime) creator. Like, cartoon films but beaaaaautiful ones. Google Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, My Neighbour Totoro


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Mimble said:


> You're welcome
> Hayao Miyazake is a Japanese film (anime) creator. Like, cartoon films but beaaaaautiful ones. Google Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, My Neighbour Totoro



Oh I guess I can call myself educated then!


----------



## Mimble (Aug 9, 2009)

Definitely 
Tell you what, some of his backgrounds are very dereliction-inspired.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

I just Googled him and it seem very Manga like! Very good.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Aug 9, 2009)

Great pics of somewhere I've long wanted to visit for a walk, though perhaps more so for my bird watching interests!!

For those of us saving the planet by not owning a car it's a tricky spot to get to aswell!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Great pics of somewhere I've long wanted to visit for a walk, though perhaps more so for my bird watching interests!!
> 
> For those of us saving the planet by not owning a car it's a tricky spot to get to aswell!
> 
> NB


Thank you very much NB. It is quite tricky to get to you are right, but its a lovely spot and deathly quiet as well.


----------



## cardiffrail (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

cardiffrail said:


> Lovely pics, thanks



You are welcome CR. I love anything to do with Railways, especially Disused ones. I know you have a more than a passing interst too!. What do you know about Pencader Tunnel in South Wales?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 10, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> For those of us saving the planet by not owning a car...



Good grief, man! I thought it was just me!!! 

That's a gorgeous spot and great bridge, Shucky. Love the misty soft day and cobweb pic. Lovely atmosphere.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 10, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Good grief, man! I thought it was just me!!!
> 
> That's a gorgeous spot and great bridge, Shucky. Love the misty soft day and cobweb pic. Lovely atmosphere.


Foxy Your Back!. Yes you are right it was quite an Etherial Morning out there and quite lovely. The Bridge was only single Track, but like I said has now been converted into a Long Distance Walkway. The Solitude out there was almost Overwhelming, a lot different I dare say to when an Ivatt 4 MT with 5 or 6 coaches came crashing across the bridge on its way out of the long gone Norwich City Station! I bet it made the Fisherman swear a bit!


----------



## cardiffrail (Aug 10, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> You are welcome CR. I love anything to do with Railways, especially Disused ones. I know you have a more than a passing interst too!. What do you know about Pencader Tunnel in South Wales?



It is palisade fenced at each end, although whether it is intact or not is luck of the draw. The southern end is very muddy and wet, possibly a waders job, and I'd recommend not going alone as you will have someone to pull you out if you get stuck. From the pics, it looks like it dries out a bit further in. Similar really with the northern end.

Access both ends is through private land though. The southern end is quite a walk down from the nearest parking place. You don't notice it going down, but coming back up again.....

As it was 3 years ago 

http://cardiffrail.co.uk/Rail/TUN/carm/pencader.html

http://cardiffrail.co.uk/Rail/TUN/Tunnels2.html


----------

